# flashplayer: videos brechen nach wenigen sekunden ab



## bad_beaver (23. Dezember 2013)

Hab mir einen neuen Arbeitsrechner zusammengebaut (Asus H87M-Pro, Core-i5 4570S, Windows 7 Pro).
Nachdem die Konfiguration abgeschlossen war, alle Treiber installiert und der Stromverbrauch optimiert,
stellte ich zu meinem Erstaunen fest, dass ich *keine Flashvideos mehr ansehen* kann.

Egal ob Opera, Firefox oder IE, diverse Flash Versionen probiert. 
Überall der gleiche Fehler: *Video startet, der Puffer füllt sich* (bei 50k recht schnell),
aber *nach spätestens 5 Sekunden bricht der Stream ab* und es kommt bei Youtube "*Fehler bei der Wiedergabe*".

Nach einigem Suchen, bin ich auf den Lösung gestoßen.
Da ich den Rechner nur zum Arbeiten brauche und später mein Logitech Headset für gelegentliche Tonwiedergabe
anschließen wollte, hatte ich den *Realtek HD Chipsatz auf dem Mainboard im BIOS deaktiviert*.
=> kein Audiogerät => Flash Player Fehler

Warum ist mir nicht so ganz schlüssig, aber falls jemand mal vor dem gleichen Problem steht: Einfach den Onboard Sound wieder aktivieren.

FG


----------

